# (closed!!) turnips at 591~



## honeytoast (Apr 24, 2020)

saharah is also here! i'm mainly gonna be afk, but feel free to stop by!! ^^

*https://turnip.exchange/island/54ee9053*


----------



## Tabs287 (Apr 24, 2020)

Your town is so cute! Thank you so much!


----------



## kristing13 (Apr 24, 2020)

honeytoast said:


> saharah is also here! i'm mainly gonna be afk, but feel free to stop by!! ^^
> 
> *https://turnip.exchange/island/54ee9053*


Can I visit?


----------



## honeytoast (Apr 24, 2020)

Tabs287 said:


> Your town is so cute! Thank you so much!


thank you soo much <3




kristing13 said:


> Can I visit?


of course! just join the queue :3


----------



## digimon (Apr 25, 2020)

hiya! I would love to join your queue if it’s still open!


----------



## Charless (Apr 25, 2020)

Heya! Still open?? Id love to come


----------



## toenuki (Apr 25, 2020)

Is this still open?


----------

